# Probleme mit DIVs - Inhalte können nicht einzeln markiert werden



## christian andrae (10. August 2004)

Hallo.

Ich habe einen Auftritt mit Hilfe ziemlich vieler DIVs gebastelt. Nun gibt es bei der gerenderten Seite in verschiedenen Web Broweser das Problem, dass ich Textabschitte des Inhalts nicht einzeln markieren kann. Dies verhindert die copy&paste-Funktion dieses Inhalts.

Das entsprechende Feld liegt bereits auf der höchsten z-Index-Ebene und der Text wird von einer Tebelle umschlossen. Trotzdem ist es nicht möglich den Inhalt bzw. Teile davon zu markieren....

Ich bin ob dieses kleinen Problems wirklich am Verzweifeln.

Danke!
C.


----------



## xxenon (10. August 2004)

Wie wär's mit nem Link zum selbst ansehen oder zumindest Source Code?


----------



## christian andrae (11. August 2004)

Ups, entschuldigung. 

das bild im anhang zeigt den effekt des fehlers im IE 6.0.2800. markiert werden sollen beispielsweise textteile des grün umrahmten abschnitts. der quellcode für dieses div ist der folgende


```
<div class="text">
 <table cellspacing="0" celpadding="0" border="0">
  <tr>
    <td>
       <TT>
            Es geht um eine  Sortierung der Emails in der Übersichtsle<BR>
       </TT>
     </td>
   </tr>
 </table>
</div>
```

Nochmal danke,
C.


----------



## moritures (10. September 2004)

Hallo Christian

Ich kenne das. Ich hab denau dasselbe Problem mit meiner Page und versteh nicht wieso. immer wird gleich alles angewählt. Scheinbar unmöglich einen bestimmten Textteil auszuwählen.
Ich glaube das liegt an der absoluten Positionierung. Ich hab bei meinen Ebenen mal 'position: absolute; ' herausgenommen, und sogleich war der Text wieder wie normal anwählbar. Dafür ging die Position flöten..

Wie auch immer, leider hab ich keine Lösung bis anhin gefunden, doch es muss eine geben, den bei jensten Seiten funktionierts!

Hast Du etwas rausgefunden, seit deinem Beitrag am 10. August?

Wenn ja, wär ich sehr froh um die Auflösung dieses Rätsels...denn ich such schon lange nach einer Antwort.


moritures

2nd EDIT
--------

habe beim ausprobieren rausgefunden, dass es wahrscheinlich an der HTML-Deklaration liegt. Ich habe meine Dokumente, so wie Du das wohl auch getan hast, natürlich dem neusten Standart entsprechend mit der Deklaration:
*<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">* 
ausgestattet. Leider hat diese Verison anscheinend aber noch einige Überraschungen mehr auf Lager als bis anhin gedacht. Denn leider unterstützt bloss die alte Deklaration, sprich: 
*<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">*
die Markierungsmöglichkeit mit der Maus, so wie gewohnt im IEX!

Entweder ein offensichtlicher Bug oder es gibt irgendeine neue Art, wie man das festlegen soll.


----------

